# How do you conversation?



## Worm Juice (Oct 31, 2015)

So as a person that's very bad at air talking I was wondering how you people make small talk irl.

I usually either find something interesting and start talking nonstop about it (not listening to responses) or I find it boring and start saying weird and perverted stuff (most often this happens)  or I don't agree and start arguing non-stop without listening to the other person.

I wonder how people can tolerate me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not much into small talk myself, so yeah to get any kind of enthusiasm or energy from me in dialogue it has to be in a subject I'm interested in or else I am quite the minimalist.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2015)

When I had to make friends back in 8th grade I always asked them if they have any favourite video games and start from there


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2015)

How to excel at small talk?

Hit me up when you find out.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 31, 2015)

how is babby formed


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

I think I'm the other way around, and much better IRL than online. I hope this doesn't sound bad, but I find that more often than not people like to talk about themselves. So I pepper them with questions and/or ask for their opinions.  It works well and, quite frankly, I don't mind because I love to listen. The key is to find some common ground or shared interest. 

If they fire back and ask questions I typically give a brief response, share an anecdote, and change the subject or ask follow up questions. Just remember to keep it light, don't be afraid to crack a smile and flirt if the occasion arises. I think people love to be teased a little too. A few days ago I jokingly tried to get free popcorn at a movie. I told the theater manager that I caught the (rather cute) ticket checker next to me trying to trip me. They were both in stitches, and in no time they were telling me about all the craziness that goes on in their worlds.


 Stunna's a mod.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 31, 2015)

Make funny jokes or observations about the banal things going on around you, maybe? That's what I do, although I'm admittedly not very good at small talk, either.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 31, 2015)

I hate small talk- but it's hard to avoid at work when people you barely know want to show you pictures of their kid or talk about the weather over the weekend. I'm not a big sharer so I ask questions and pretend to be interested out of politeness. It's terribly exhausting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2015)

pro tip guys: no one is big on small talk


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2015)

But I'm small on big talk, if you know what I mean. (I hope you do. I sure as fuck don't.)


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 31, 2015)

WAD said:


> pro tip guys: no one is big on small talk



Not true!!! I believed this and was proven wrong ;_;

Was a hard lesson to learn.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 31, 2015)

pay attention to the news and know how to lead conversations I guess.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 31, 2015)

I talk about something that happened during that day that was interesting or something I like/dislike. 

Want an easy one? Ask about their job and ask if they like it x} that'll lead to quite a start cause they most likely have strong feelings one way or another on it.


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 31, 2015)

I try to avoid people irl so I don't get caught in such situations 

But if I do, I'd ask the following questions, in this order:
- How did you come to know him/her? (If there was a mutual friend who introduced us)
- What do you do?
- Do you enjoy what you do? If not what would you like to do?
- Where do you live? (Not the actual address but the region. Which always leads to..)
- Any good food in that area? (Proceed to whine about the lack of quality food in my own area)
By this time I would assume the duration for small talk has ended and we'll go our own ways. If not I'll just make up an excuse and scamper off 

Good thing is majority of the people also follow this template where I live so it's easy to predict their questions


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 31, 2015)

dont small talk, run with a topic and turn it into big talk
it is small talk when a topic lacks depth, it cant be explored, so whats the point of continuing with it
successful small talk is simply bringing up a topic that all parties can participate in or are willing to be educated in
also, know your audience, helps with making jokes which break the ice better than anything else
and contrary to popular belief the weather is a great conversation starter, it affects everyone the same so bringing it up establishes common ground, just know how to keep the conversation rolling from there either with an introduction or another shared topic
anything that you have a great wealth of knowledge in can be explored if the other wants to be educated, dont expect that to happen before letting people know who you are or what you're about though as you will overwhelm them with stuff they didn't want to hear at the time


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2015)

I did some of improv while I was in theater, I just go on what I have available.

Idk what to tell you tbh. I just do it.


----------



## Vix (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm an ice breaker, talkative in general. I hate awkward silence and usually include everyone into the group/conversation. If anything, I'm pretty comfortable with talking to people.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2015)

Well sounds like your main problem is listening. 
Do you not value what other people have to say?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 1, 2015)

Haze said:


> I'm an ice breaker, talkative in general. I hate awkward silence and usually include everyone into the group/conversation. If anything, I'm pretty comfortable with talking to people.



This.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kUy5TKNHdFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't really have a problem with small talk, mainly because I'm interested in a lot of things - or can pretend to be - and because I'm a pretty good listener. 
I'm just not the one who usually starts conversations, except I find the person or a particular topic really interesting. And then I'm too curious. RIP


----------



## Atlas (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't really small talk at all. I only really talk when someone else initiates the conversation. It feels really one sided, though.


----------

